# How many fans do I need (for X800XL)?



## DUFFLover (May 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying an X800XL and I'd like to know what case air flow I will need. I'm restricted to fans only and on a very tight budget.
I currently have a CoolerMaster Centurion I (CAC-T01) case, P4 3.0 (530J) and an Antec TrueBlue 480W supply. So I have 1 front fan (although I'm not sure how much air goes through given the design), a CPU fan, and 2-fan PSU.

I'm thinking of filling up the remaining fan slot at the back when I get the graphics card. Will that be enough?

Also "silent" fans depend on fan speed control and quality of ball bearings and stuff. My PSU has special fan power connectors which basically means the PSU can control the fan speeds. Will a "generic" (well, hopefully not too cheapo) do? As an indication, a Zalman (I'm assuming standard) is $15 AUS, a "Rock" (?) one for $9, and normal generic for $4, LED generic for $11.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

How big is the fan hole? 120mm or smaller? 120mm fans are larger (obviously) than their counterparts, so they can spin slower, moving the same amount of air but creating less noise.


----------

